# Not a Bad Day.........



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished around North Wildwood today. Not much happenin. Saw some herring caught on sabaki rigs. has some good hits and got thieved alot but no bites. Water is still a little cold. Keep on tossin. Tight lines!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the Report Rudde! I'm going to be heading down on the 21st for the weekend...figuring the water will warm up a bit by then. Looking in on other regions and the blues are in Virginia, so I'm thinking they'll be up our way very soon...man I hope so.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good Luck...*

I'm on day shift that weekend 6a-6p. maybe I can sneak out after work. We'll see.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

.


----------

